# New Ohio Member



## oogie (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally joined after reading post on here the past few years Im in northwest ohio and am ready for another year of beekeeping and excited to join the forum


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome~~I'm in NE Ohio! This is a great place to learn, share, and interact with like minded people!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! I have a good friend from Kenton Oh. Nice area, The Nebraska of the east!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year! You'll find an enormous amount of info to help you be successful on this site. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

